

Show HN: Crowd-sourced medical diagnosis (feedback?) - cmonsen
http://headachestory.com

======
tasooey
Love the concept. It's a shame something like this doesn't already exist. Best
of luck!

~~~
cmonsen
Thanks, this is part of a larger project that we'll share soon. We're just
gathering some feedback and data about how people interact with this sort of
web offering.

